# Pig tail



## SkysMommy (May 20, 2018)

I need help my 9 week old female pit bull puppy has like a pig tail .. can anyone help? She was the only one in the litter with it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

She should see a vet. It's either a birth defect, or a break.


----------



## SkysMommy (May 20, 2018)

EckoMac said:


> She should see a vet. It's either a birth defect, or a break.


My best friend thinks it's broke too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SkysMommy (May 20, 2018)

Here's the mom and dad
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

It does appear to be a broken tail, what did the vet say? Just as an aside to the tail issue, neither of the parents or puppy are APBT's. Good looking dogs but not "pitbulls".

Joe


----------



## SkysMommy (May 20, 2018)

jttar said:


> It does appear to be a broken tail, what did the vet say? Just as an aside to the tail issue, neither of the parents or puppy are APBT's. Good looking dogs but not "pitbulls".
> 
> Joe


So what are they

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

One looks like a bully mix and the other looks like a mastiff mix to me but definitely not ABPT


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

DynamicDuo said:


> One looks like a bully mix and the other looks like a mastiff mix to me but definitely not ABPT


What DD said above. Without having the pedigree papers showing each dogs lineage it is impossible to know what the mix is.

Joe


----------

